# The Grinch is alive and well at the "Sally Ann"



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Salvation Army lost over 2 million dollars worth of toys at their Toronto storage warehouse over 2 years. 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/salvation-army-overwhelmed-public-response-toy-theft-120427343.html

Administrator has been fired. 

In Ottawa..an administrator has been fired after over a (claimed) million dollar theft of kettle donations by people who have a heart, by a former administrator wearing a green costume and coming to work in a overloaded sleigh pulled by a little dog with strapped on antlers. 

Now Poor little Cindy Lou Who is not going to find any Christmas presents under her tree this year..
shame on you! Mr Grinch!

Now his signature song..Your'e a mean one Mr. Grinch!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgP0aUKlmNw&feature=related


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Not only a thief......but stupid as well.

Did he not think 100,000 missing toys would be noticed?

Setting aside morally corrupt for a second, how does someone that dumb get to be administrator of anything?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Setting aside morally corrupt for a second, how does someone that *dumb get to be administrator of anything*?


 ... who he knew then? Seriously, what an idiotic low-lifer. :upset:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Many incompetent people are put in positions of power, particularly in the non-profit sector.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... who he knew then? Seriously, what an idiotic low-lifer. :upset:


Low lifer..maybe, but what would he/they do with a "mountain of toys'? 

If the Sally-Ann finally got their act together and did an audit..how would they value the missing toys at around $2 mil? Is this for insurance purposes?..
assuming that they would have theft insurance. 

Now the thieves..how would they get rid of their booty?
Sell them on flea-bay? Or maybe donate them back to the Sally Anne during the Toy Mountain campaign?

Ok, one thing I don't understand here..if the Salvation Army regulars are so dedicated, why didn't 
Major General "forget his last name" appoint one of his trusted people as administrator of a warehouse that had that kind of valuation?

With today's bar code stickers and inventory control, you would think they could modernize their inventory to prevent theft.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

There should be a low life factor when the judges rule on some of these crimes.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Well said Cal.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Low lifer..maybe, ...


1. ... _*what would he/they do with a "mountain of toys"?* _... maybe he/they want enough Tickle-him/us-Elnnos to keep busy when held in the jail cell? :biggrin:
2. ... _*how would they get rid of their booty? Sell them on flea-bay? [/B*_*] ... maybe ... there is always a way ... what about the case of the stolen tons of maple syrup? 
3. ...[B] why didn't Major General "forget his last name" appoint one of his trusted people as administrator of a warehouse that had that kind of valuation? With today's bar code stickers and inventory control, you would think they could modernize their inventory to prevent theft*_... _like andrewf said: Many incompetent people are put in positions of power, particularly in the non-profit sector. Don't think the Sally-Ann Salvation is that "advanced" of an organization to bar code stickers - afterall, it's a charity. Could be more than one thief involved or a bigger fraud. Regardless, both the kids and donors were deprived by *a low-life.*


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> like andrewf said: Many incompetent people are put in positions of power, particularly in the non-profit sector. Don't think the Sally-Ann Salvation is that "advanced" of an organization to bar code stickers - afterall, it's a charity. Could be more than one thief involved or a bigger fraud. Regardless, both the kids and donors were deprived by *a low-life.*


I think this was a well planned inside job and the work of more than one person there.



> Food and other donations are alleged to have disappeared as well.
> 
> “At the root of it, it’s about deception and about deceiving people and organizations and it would appear from everything I’ve seen and know about it, it was very sophisticated, it was intentional, well planned out,” Murray said.
> 
> The 2011 Sunshine List, which lists public sector employees making more than $100,000 per year, names David Rennie as executive director of the warehouse facility on Railside Rd. He made $111,215 that year.


Uh..with a salary of 111K earned by the director of the warehouse facility that was fired recently, it just goes
to show that the term "non profit", even if it still is.....is stretching it a bit thin for that charity these days.

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/art...my-victim-of-2-million-toy-theft-charity-says

Where is the money coming from to pay for these huge salaries..certainly not from the gov'ts...and
certainly not from any products that they manufacture? ...it's from all the cash donations!

So if cash also disappeared, it would appear that the kettle donations were secretly counted and skimmed
off the top at the same time, before putting it into the Sally Ann's bank accounts. In situations where
volunteers handle money without supervision, trust can only go so far.

As far as the toys, it all depends on how the toys were distributed from the warehouse and to where.
The volunteer workers at the warehouse may have loaded the truck as normal procedure to get the
toys out of the building, but the drivers could have made other non-authorized stops to unload the toys.

About the only way to prevent this from happening again and again, is to have a cop ride with each driver,
which is impractical..or to have a GPS recorder set up in each truck in a non tamper proof box that can be
checked on regular basis by a inspector that is an independent audit company.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not at all surprised about these thefts. In fact I'm surprised it was even reported at all. A while back I had a friend who worked at the Augusta Street location of the Sally Ann and the amount of theft going on was unbelievable. Even the cook was selling food out the back door! From what I could tell though the actual Salvation Army people were not involved, just the staff and volunteers. 

This is one reason I'm quite negative about giving to charity. Those experiences and those people.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> This is one reason I'm quite negative about giving to charity. Those experiences and those people.


I only give to a couple of charities that I know are more responsible...the War Amps Champ program for child amputees is one of them.

I don't have that kind of disposable cash to donate to an organization... even if they do good deeds for the underprivileged, if their seemingly lack of control over the donations and where these donations up, detracts from their charitable status.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Flash! Toronto Police have recovered some of the missing toys in a warehouse north of Toronto (Whoville)
which was "too sizes too small" owned by the Grinch, who tried to stop Christmas from coming.

When interviewed by the media, the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before! "Maybe Christmas," he thought, "doesn't come from a store. "Maybe Christmas...perhaps...means a little bit more!" 

Now Cindy Lou Who will have a nice Christmas with something in her stocking..the Whos will all join hands on
Christmas morning and sing..Dahoo..dores..welcome Christmas dahoo dores

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzZ_YlYNINI&feature=related


UPDATE: Nov 26. Former CEO (the Grinch) has been charged with theft. I guess he will have his day
in court and have a story that "he had a change of heart and was going to return all those
toys..soon. Why does this seem like a modern day "Scrooge"?


----------

